# Rww-Trophy am 03.10.06 in Rengsdorf



## Klaus Goerg (12. September 2006)

hallo Bikerinnen und Biker,

am 03.10.2006 veranstalten wir unserer 3. Trophy. Wie in den Vorjahren gibt es geführten Touren durch die schönsten Ecken im rheinischen Westerwald. Weiteres unter www.mtb-rengsdorf.de
Damit wir besser planen können bitte auf der Hp-Seite Kontakt vorab anmelden

Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## DiscoOlsen (14. September 2006)

Geführte Touren? Also in 1 Gruppe fahren oder läuft das mehr wie ne CTF ab?

Gruß
Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klaus Goerg (14. September 2006)

Gruppen werden geteilt. Je Tourguide ca. 15 Teilnehmer.

Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## sebot.rlp (14. September 2006)

Geführte Gruppen sind absolut *******. 

Letztes Jahr hatte ein Kumpel eine kleinere Panne und alle sind an ihm vorbei und niemand hat gewaretet!!!


----------



## Klaus Goerg (15. September 2006)

so was sollte eigentlich nicht passieren. Habe bisher aber noch von keinem Teilnehmer solche Erfahrungen gehört.
Werde die Sache aber weiter verfolgen und die Guides entsprechend unterweisen.

zum Konzept der Veranstaltung: Es geht uns darum jährlich andere Strecken zu fahren. Dies können wir nur mit geführten Touren realisieren.

Grüsse

Klaus

noch was: im Forum werden oft Kumpel oder Bekannte zugezogen. Betroffene sollten sich selbst zu Wort melden. Nur dann können Kritikpunkte ordentlich abgearbeitet werden.


----------



## flämischer löwe (18. September 2006)

11 uhr Start. Also sollte man ca 10.30 uhr am Startort sein ,reicht das?


----------



## Klaus Goerg (19. September 2006)

hallo Löwe,

10,30 Uhr reicht aus. Hoffe wir sehen uns am 03.10.. IBC´ler fahren mit mir. 


Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## Holzlarer (19. September 2006)

hallo klaus, nehme mal an du führst dann die "sportliche" gruppe. wie sieht es dann mit den fahrtechnischen anforderungen und mit dem tempo aus? 

gruss dirk


----------



## Klaus Goerg (20. September 2006)

sollte alles kein Problem sein. Wir fahren kein Rennen, sondern führen eine Tour. Fahrtechnik sollte für einige Tracks vorhanden sein. 

Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## Spassbremse (25. September 2006)

Hi !

Sag einmal kannst Du mal grob die Richtung vorgeben, wo es diesmal hingeht ? Nachdem Die Anhausener/ Gierender Ecke letztes Jahr dran war und davor die Wiedbachtaler Kante, wo gehts diesmal hin ? Keine Details einfach nur ne grobe Angabe ( die 50km Runde) !

Thanx Spassbremse


----------



## Klaus Goerg (25. September 2006)

grobe Richtung der 50 km Tour: Hammerstein. Mehr Infos gibts nicht.

Nachtrag: Leider lässt es sich nicht vermeiden das wir einen kleinen Teil des Weges schon mal gefahren sind. Die Schnittpunkte auf der Höhe sind doch begrenzt.


Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (1. Oktober 2006)

"Hoffentlich fährt Petrus auch Bike."
Komme mit Marcel ( Wurzelglätter) auf jeden fall (Wetter).
Bin gespannt wie es bei euch so ist, würde mich freuen wenn ihr auch dann mal beim www.tune-frm-cup.de vorbei schaut.
Finale in Büchel ist für euch ja nicht weit.
Je nach dem könnte man auch mal eine Tour in unseren Wäldern machen( Altenkirchen Windeck Hamm)


----------



## flämischer löwe (3. Oktober 2006)

Hallo hat mir sehr gefallen bei euch.
Strecke, Verpflegung,Teilnehmer, Bike Dusche, eigene Dusche,Wetter war alles Bestens.
Ebenso die Resonanz von Marcel 

Gerne wieder.


----------

